# Lochan na Stainge



## -Oy- (May 4, 2018)

Lochan na Stainge on Rannoch Moor near Glen Coe, Scotland. Taken on our way up to Skye last week.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2018)

Oy, your pictures are stunning.


----------



## Lara (May 4, 2018)

Sunbeams...2 of them!! And it's almost like the upper half is a black and white photo and the lower half is a sepia toned photo...but not. So unique.


----------



## -Oy- (May 4, 2018)

Thanks both. Just shows you don't need nice weather. It was raining for this shot.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2018)

You really are a fantastic photographer.  My pictures look like: "What's that out there in the water?  A whale, a log, Rush Limbaugh?"


----------

